# sport compact nights a HRP



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Houston Race Park is starting Sport Compact Nights for the summer. It starts May 1, and ends September. NO V8's, 4&6 cyllinder cars only. Gates open at five. Find some one talking shit and stomp there ass and get a trophy. Heads up starts at nine 15 bones to race and 8 to spectate. Every thursday night. 281 383 race, or www.houstonraceway.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

dang I wish it wasnt a 6-7 hour drive to Houston from Midland. I'd like to go.


----------

